
Energy is the new new internet - SmallBets
https://techcrunch.com/2017/01/22/energy-is-the-new-new-internet/
======
philipkglass
It's a lot like the Internet in the 1990s: we can see that there's a big
change coming. Nobody has yet narrated it with the clarity of hindsight. I'm
savvy enough about energy to avoid this revolution's version of pets.com, I
think, but I can't tell which cleantech companies are ultimately going to
print money like Google or fade away like AltaVista.

